
Everything about coronavirus in one place - html5web
https://coronavirus.rehab/
======
greenyoda
There isn't even an "About" page saying who has created this site. And none of
the facts have any citations to reliable sources (or any sources, for that
matter).

Why would someone entrust their health to a site created by someone whose
medical or scientific credentials are unknown? Thanks, but I'll stick with the
CDC.

